# Picnic Ham Crispy Skin



## hurriken (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought a 7 pound picnic ham that I plan to smoke in my upright. I've done it before but this is the first skin on roast I have tried. I know a lot of folks will argue that I should remove the skin but hear me out. I am married to a German! In Germany they love the skin and cook it so that it becomes crispy. I have to admit it is delicious. They don't usually smoke it as far as I have seen. I'll tell you what I plan to do and would appreciate input.

I plan to slice through the skin and fat stopping just before the knife contacts the meat. I will do this in a criss-cross pattern so that comes out diamond shaped ~1cm pieces. Then I will apply rub (have not decided which one yet) and smoke most of the day. I planned on using apple wood. My smoker has a water pan so I was thinking about using water mixed with apple juice at least in the beginning and then topping it with water. Can I pull off crispy skin in a smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

I just cut it off & smoke it by itself. I put it on a rack above the ham, so it bastes the ham while it smokes. Not real good for you, but it tastes great.


----------



## hurriken (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty much the same Idea I think. Do you always smoke them in a pan like that? can you tell me about that?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes I always smoke them in a pan. I think they stay more moist, and they don't absorb the grease in the pan. I think it makes for a much juicier ham. When you take the ham out of the pan, take the liquid & de-fat it. I use what's left like you would use au jus on beef.


----------



## hurriken (May 4, 2011)

Do you Brine these? What I have found reading trough threads is that most people seem to coat with mustard and rub.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

I coat mine with a glaze & don't brine. Here's a look at one I just did.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...smithfield-cured-uncooked-on-the-wsm-w-q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

I do my double smoked Hams a little different:

I don't put anything on mine until the last hour.

This way they get a whole lot of smoke on the meat, before the glaze gets there.

This one I cut the diamond cuts in at the start. Then smoked them for 7 hours, before applying the glaze.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105633/ham-twins-double-smoked

Bear


----------



## hurriken (May 5, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion but the one I bought is uncooked and untreated. It is a fresh raw picnic ham.


----------



## bobthesmoker (May 5, 2011)

You can remove the skin and make pork cracklings; i believe this is what your wife wants.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Hurriken said:


> Sorry for the confusion but the one I bought is uncooked and untreated. It is a fresh raw picnic ham.


If it's uncooked & untreated, it isn't a Ham.

Personally I would treat it like a butt, take it to 205˚, and make pulled pork out of it.

It will never be a Ham, unless it is cured properly first.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

I'm with Bear on this one, unless you are experienced enough to cure a ham, it would be simpler to just smoke & pull it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 5, 2011)

Hurriken, As some have said,smoke as a Butt to 200* or so and then if you want a crisp skin,mix Br. sugar and clove or whatever spices you like.

Rub this all over the ham and use a hand held torch to melt and crisp it,be careful and do it withcare; the flame will burn the top easily.

  This is how they do it at the Ham Store(can't remember the name-oldtimer's thing)  :)- It will give you a beautiful glaze,but might not slice,you'll end up showing the prize then pulling it, or pass it around to let the guest pull their own pieces.(this makes for fun and conversation at the meal table).

   Hope this works and...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 5, 2011)

Hurriken, As some have said,smoke as a Butt to 200* or so and then if you want a crisp skin,mix Br. sugar and clove or whatever spices you like.

Rub this all over the han and use a hand held torch to melt and crisp it,be careful and do it withcare; the flame will burn the top easily.

  This is how they do it at the Ham Store(can't remember the name-oldtimer's thing)  :)- It will give you a beautiful glaze,but might not slice,you'll end up showing the prize then pulling it, or pass it around to let the guest pull their own pieces.(this makes for fun and conversation at the meal table.

   Hope this works and...


----------



## hurriken (May 5, 2011)

The Label says "Picnic Ham". My intention has been to use this as pulled pork. My in-laws in Germany always eat the skin but they roast the meat slicing the attached skin into bite size peices. When I bought this it was mixed in the bin with "shoulders" which I think means that this is really a Pork Butt or Boston and not a ham at all. They certainly know how to confuse me!

I plan on smoking this over my 4 DAY WEEKEND (yeah!!!) and will post my results with pictures. (I can't seem to figure out what and where is Q-view).


----------

